# CM9 Black



## RevRay (Feb 1, 2013)

Has anyone ever tried to see if you could put a PM9 BLACK slide on a CM9 so that you ended up with a cheaper version of a PM9 BLACK?


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Why?


RevRay said:


> Has anyone ever tried to see if you could put a PM9 BLACK slide on a CM9 so that you ended up with a cheaper version of a PM9 BLACK?


----------



## STLNC3 (Jan 18, 2013)

that would not make it cheaper...... the slide is one main part on the PM that makes it more expensive, and the barrel. I think the frame on the CM and the PM are basiacally the same. So if you put a PM slide on a CM frame i assume it would be the same as just getting the PM. May be cheaper if you buy the CM and just take the slide and have it painted in some way to make it black.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Kahr models confuse the hell out of me. CW9, CM9, PM9... (Is there a PW9 I dont think so)

Anybody have a hierachy of Kahr with differences?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

jakeleinen1 said:


> Kahr models confuse the hell out of me. CW9, CM9, PM9... (Is there a PW9 I dont think so)
> 
> Anybody have a hierachy of Kahr with differences?


It's called the Kahr website


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

VAMarine said:


> It's called the Kahr website


If I don't get bogged down this weekend I'll make a spread sheet or something.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Seek and you shall find...

http://www.kahr.com/Spec-Sheets.asp


----------



## Ricky59 (Dec 21, 2011)

If you want a black Kahr ..just buy a PM9..
I don't mind paying for quality...


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

VAMarine said:


> Seek and you shall find...
> 
> Specification Sheets


I had been to there website probably 1000 times, never been able to find this


----------

